# Emerging isdn4k-utils

## SegFault_II

Hi!

I'm new to Gentoo, but I think it's a really great distri.

I'm going to install a Gentoo-system tomorrow on a friend's computer.

He has an ISDN-Internet-connection.

Now I've downloaded nearly every source-package he will need for him, but I won't get the isdn4k-utils package.

I found the ebuild-scripts in net-dialup, but a "emerge --pretend isdn4k-utils" returns a "!!! Couldn't find match for isdn4k-utils; aborting."

How can I download the package to compile and merge it on the other system?

Or is an other package needed to establish a connection using ISDN?

----------

